# Need GM 8.1 Weight Data - Can anyone help?



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I'm sorry it's been a while since I last posted here. I've been busy starting a book which will take me several years to complete. I can't believe the amount of work that this'll require. Plus it's a niche topic, so I seriously doubt any publisher would be interested in it, so I'll probably have to self-publish and self-sell it. I'll most likely donate a lot of copies to historical societies, college libraries, etc. I'd probably sell copies below printing costs (I'm not doing this to make money -- if I wanted to make money I'd pen romance novels). 

Anyway, finally getting to my point... I need some data on the weight of a GM Vortec 8100gasoline engine (a.k.a., 8.1 liter, 496 cubic inch). Can anyone give me the nominal weight of this engine? If you'd prefer a specific example, what's the weight in a pickup truck, say a 2003-2008 one-ton? I thought I read the weight here on this site once long ago but I can't find it now. I thought it was about 1220 pounds. 

Thanks in advance for any help!

B.R.B.

PS, How about a riddle/joke you can actually tell your kids? OK, here it is...

"How do you catch a Unique Rabbit? Unique up on it!"

It loses something in writing... it works better verbally.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The published specs were 761 lb and I can say that is very accurate.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*Thanks...*

Thank you for the weight, B&B.

If I may, could I have info on that printed source for my records? I'm writing an article and I like to have source details in case I'm challenged on my specs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

med duty applications had heavier clutches and horse collars, they were up around 1000#s, i believe the 8.1 was 803 #s


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigRedBarn;1596160 said:


> Thank you for the weight, B&B.
> 
> If I may, could I have info on that printed source for my records? I'm writing an article and I like to have source details in case I'm challenged on my specs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you PM me your email address I'd be happy to send you the document. I know I have it around here somewhere.



leolkfrm;1596364 said:


> med duty applications had heavier clutches and horse collars, they were up around 1000#s, i believe the 8.1 was 803 #s


This is the "dry weight" measurement. The standard used for industry comparison so it does not include any external "add ons" such as mounts, clutches etc.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sorry i only dealt with shipping weights, ready to go from the plant


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*Thx!*

Follow-up: The issue of the Flywheel News for March-April 2013 was just mailed out and I got my copy today. This issue contains the one-page article I wrote about the GM Vortec 8100 gasoline engine.

Thank you for your help with detailed specifications and information. The help I received here made the article much better, without question. I received a copy of a GM publication with details on the engine design when it was introduced in 2001, and all the upgrades that were made to the 8100 over the 454 cubic inch engine it was based on. That was a big help.

Brian S.


----------

